# WEG eventing team selected



## katiej (13 July 2010)

Very surprised by some of the selection for the eventing team for WEG - good to see Pippa Funnell sporting a union jack again, but is Redesigned ready?

Good to see Tina Cook and Mary King though!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/300015.html


----------



## JDChaser (13 July 2010)

I too think it's a strange one tbh, a few surprises ...


----------



## Pablo349 (13 July 2010)

Based on performances, I think that the team is strong, my only concern would be that if Tankers Town was brought in from reserve that he could possibly have one of his moments and jeopardise the team. It's fabulous to see some young horses in the team, brilliant for British breeders.
Pablo349


----------



## missleeder (13 July 2010)

I posted on here a few weeks ago that if, as I thought, it was a three star event then my wild card choice would be Redesigned.  I was promptly shouted down that it was definitely a 4 star event, not 3 star so he shouldnt be going.  If it is a 4 star then I completely agree-an unproven horse should not be asked to debut at a championship.  Im sure that Pippa wouldnt want that either, so I am wondering if it is a 3 star event?  Does anyone know?  ivev looked on the Games website but cant see anything about that.
So pleased for Mary, and think the other choices are pretty good-a mix of experienced and fresh faced.


----------



## lizh (13 July 2010)

Yes, as with the Olympics; the level is more 3* than 4* - the theory being it allows a wider breadth of nations to compete.


----------



## Doris68 (13 July 2010)

Pablo - ermmm, "one of Tankers Town's moments.." - he has had one "moment" that I know of!


----------



## Pablo349 (13 July 2010)

Has he?! I only said it as I remember seeing it happen!


----------



## Tanta (13 July 2010)

Yes, but he does have a fairly scary starting technique now with Sharon being legged on at the last minute, wihch is fine as long as it works, but couild always go wrong. But as they can take 2 individuals, would still mean that they could choose to use them as one of those entries as team members have to be those with the least question marks about them.

Still, 2 months until WEG so plenty of time for reserves to be called on anyway


----------



## SJFAN (13 July 2010)

I wasn't suprised about Redesigned, but I am surprised at the inclusion of Jakata.


----------



## kit279 (13 July 2010)

I seem to remember that Tankers Town had been difficult before Badminton, he was quite difficult at Belton that year as well...


----------



## SJFAN (13 July 2010)

Yes, but his form this season has been good.  His run-out at Badminton was a misunderstanding not a disobedience.


----------



## teapot (13 July 2010)

I don't think Sharon had any starting problems at Luhmuhlen, may be wrong though. 

Things can change though - look how much happened between the team being announced and Beijing.


----------



## jumptoit (13 July 2010)

Glad to see Opposition Buzz and Cool Mountain on the team, both put great performances in at Barbury last weekend .


----------



## seche (14 July 2010)

THRILLED to see Pippa back up where she belongs, im sure having taken these slightly quieter years producing this fantastic string of horses will pay dividends. She is rightly back up at the top and I cannot wait to see what happens. GOOD LUCK !


----------



## humph (14 July 2010)

Shame about Daisy though.  Spring along may not be young but he's having his best season ever.  They were best of the brits at Badminton, beat many of those on the team at Barbury and seem to have cracked the dressage tension this season and his cross country is always impeccable.


----------



## bahumbug (14 July 2010)

seche said:



			THRILLED to see Pippa back up where she belongs, im sure having taken these slightly quieter years producing this fantastic string of horses will pay dividends. She is rightly back up at the top and I cannot wait to see what happens. GOOD LUCK !
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more! She's a consummate professional and I'm sure will do a great job - she's ready for it. Go Pippa!


----------



## lolobundo (15 July 2010)

glad to hear that Pippa is back on the team


----------



## pip6 (20 July 2010)

Jakarta? Is something wrong with Some Day Soon? It's not often you seen a silver medalist get left out.


----------



## SJFAN (20 July 2010)

It was reported a while back that he'd be out of action for a while so could not be considered.


----------



## Filou (20 July 2010)

Tanta said:



			Yes, but he does have a fairly scary starting technique now with Sharon being legged on at the last minute, wihch is fine as long as it works, but couild always go wrong. 

In TTs defence at Luhmuhlen he was fine in the start box, Sharon trotted straight in with about 3 seconds to go and straight out again. She didn't need legging up or anything out of the ordinary and you'd wouldn't have known he'd ever had a problem. Sharon and her team have obviously worked hard with him so it would be a shame if that's what has put the selectors off. Here's hoping if he doesn't go to WEG he can go off and win Burghley...!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Filou (20 July 2010)

Sorry not very good at the quote thing but was responding to the comments ref Tanker Town starting technique!


----------

